# File open Dialog



## bravedreamer (22. Jun 2005)

Hi


Frage: Ist es möglich in einem Applet einen File Dialog zu machen. Das heißt, dass sich ein neues Fenster öffnet, in dem die Datei ausgewählt werden kann, welche geöffnet werden soll?


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Jun 2005)

Nein, nur wenn es signiert wird

Applets haben (ohne weitere Vorkehrungen) keinen Zugriff aufs Dateisystem


----------



## bravedreamer (22. Jun 2005)

Okay, das Applet ist signiert. Und dann soll das auch funktionieren?

Okay, probiere ich gleich aus. 


Danke jedenfalls im Voraus.


----------



## bravedreamer (25. Jun 2005)

naja, ich habe jetzt in der Dokumenation nachgeschaut und dort muss beim Konstruktor ein Frame übergeben werden.

Das Applet ist aber kein Frame. Und ohne diesen parent startet der Dialog nicht.

Ich folgere also daraus, dass es nicht möglich ist, in einem Applet ein Filedialog zu starten. Richtig??

Kann man vielleicht das "Datei öffnen..." des Browsers benutzen??


----------



## Sky (25. Jun 2005)

bravedreamer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Frage: Ist es möglich in einem Applet einen File Dialog zu machen. Das heißt, dass sich ein neues Fenster öffnet, in dem die Datei ausgewählt werden kann, welche geöffnet werden soll?


Meinst Du eine JFileChooser !?



			
				bravedreamer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> naja, ich habe jetzt in der Dokumenation nachgeschaut und dort muss beim Konstruktor ein Frame übergeben werden.


 http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/javax/swing/JFileChooser.html Da gibt's keinen Konstruktor mit JFrame...  man braucht zur Anzeige auch lediglich ein Component. Daher kannst Du auch ein Applet bzw. JApplet übergeben.


----------



## bravedreamer (26. Jun 2005)

Sch...., du hast recht. Mein Fehler. Hab nur die Klasse FileChooser angeschaut.

Sorry

Danke nochmal


----------



## Roar (26. Jun 2005)

bravedreamer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sch...., du hast recht. Mein Fehler. Hab nur die Klasse FileChooser angeschaut.



äh, so eine klasse gibts nicht.


----------

